
Apply HN: Slate – Tech Stack for Restaurants - kumarshivam
We are on a mission to technologically equip restaurants that will help them at each stage of interaction with customers, from acquisition to a delightful dining experience and finally customer retention &amp; relationship management.<p>With the increase of internet based Food &amp; Beverages businesses traditional restaurants are lag behind in technology and therefore lose on customers who are becoming increasingly becoming tech savvy. This is especially true in India, our target market.<p>We realise that  needs of a club-cum-brewery can be very different from a small time pizza shop. Therefore our product is designed in a way that can easily adapt to varying needs of different businesses.<p>WHY YC: We have build a prototype of our product that is being used by several restaurants and are confident of our product’s market fit. We need funds to build our products faster and scale.
======
Stanleyc23
>>our product is designed in a way that can easily adapt to varying needs of
different businesses.

Can you elaborate on how you'd do this with a fast enough go to market
strategy? Fragmentation is one of the biggest barriers to entry for anyone
doing a restaurant related start up.

------
sharemywin
What sets you apart from your competitors? If you have product market fit,
what's your CAC and LTV? Do you have marketing channels figured out?

------
brudgers
What technologies does the prototype use?

